# Asian Pears



## JGDean (Sep 20, 2009)

Do they darken if sliced ahead of time like apples do? I'm talking about overnight.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Sep 20, 2009)

I'd guess yes, since their composition is so similar to both apples & pears - both of which will darken after slicing, especially overnight.  I'd definitely give Asian Pears the usual citrus treatment.


----------



## lyndalou (Sep 20, 2009)

I would not leave them overnight, even with a citrus "bath". They are expensive around here, and it wouldn't be worth taking the chance.


----------

